
Kremlin Cash Fueled Yuri Milner's Rise in Silicon Valley - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/world/yuri-milner-facebook-twitter-russia.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fbusiness&action=click&contentCollection=business&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
joelrunyon
Duplicate - [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/world/yuri-milner-
faceboo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/world/yuri-milner-facebook-
twitter-russia.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-
heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0)

~~~
yohui
I think you mean this link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15631084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15631084)

